# Breeders around Northern Virginia



## Nina

Hello,

I am new to the forum.

Our family has been contemplating getting a Havanese (maybe two) since July. We would prefer to adopt a young dog--we are working with HALO and understand that there are no guarantees. Thus, we are looking for a nearby breeder as well. I am having a hard time finding breeder that are around us (I'd prefer a 5 hours radium from Fairfax). I do not want to buy a dog via the internet. Our family wants to visit with the dogs and make sure that he/she is the right fit. Also, I am looking for a "white" dog (definitely not all black). When our daughter was one year old our adopted black lab/border collier mix (who had been severely abused before we got him) bit her on the face. So, she does not like big dogs and especially not black dogs.

Here are some of the places that I found. I have called a couple and got a better gut feeling from some while I am uneasy feeling about the others.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

http://belovedhavanese.net/home.html

http://www.harlequinhavanese.com/

http://www.kasehavanese.com/Index.html

http://www.hickoryhillfarmhavanese.com/index.htm

http://havanese.tripod.com (I think that they are quite reputable)

Thanks,

Nina


----------



## Kathy

Debra Owens was suspended from AKC for registration which was published in the AKC Gazette. Don't know any of the rest.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well, just from their websites I do see some definite red flags in my honest opinion. Hickory Hill Farm has outside "environmentally controlled" out buildings for their Havs?! Ummm, that is frightening! In my opinion no dog should be kept in a barn, but especially not a havanese.

Also, besides the suspension Kathy noted Beloved Havanese has a TON of dogs for sale...and she's going out of business at the end of the year because of health reasons? If you're going to get your dog from a breeder, I would want the breeder to be able to be there for support throughout my hav's life. I personally would not even consider one of her dogs.

I believe KrisE (member name) is soon getting a pup from Jerry of Havanique, so you could chat with her.

It does seem like KASE is legit too, but the besides Havanique and KASE I wouldn't even consider visiting the rest, and that's just from what I saw on their websites. Yikes!

I just want to add that I am not familiar with any of these breeders, just taking their sites at face value, but you really want to make sure they are completely health testing their dogs, have them listed on the offa.org site, and will really support you as a breeder.


----------



## mellowbo

I see some red flags too. Be sure to take your time and spend some time on this forum. Some here may be able to give you some more breeders in the area to contact.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo

There you go! I knew Nan would know something!!!
Carole


----------



## pjewel

I see a lot of red flags also and I was not terribly impressed by any of those sites. That having been said, a good web site is no prerequisite to producing well bred, heathy dogs from tested lines. I would definitely wait to hear recommendations from others in the group and good luck with your intended purchase. They do change your world for the better.


----------



## Brady's mom

My breeder is in the Philadelphia suburbs. Probably about 3 hours from Fairfax. She does all of the health testing and has many champions. Her website is www.woodlandhavanese.com. She does not have any puppies right now, but she is expecting a litter or two in the Spring. Good luck on your puppy search.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Worth a flight to get a healthy dog...*

It is definitely worth flying or a long car drive if you have to to get a great dog. Have you checked Maryland and North Carolina?


----------



## Lina

Rikidaisy said:


> It is definitely worth flying or a long car drive if you have to to get a great dog. Have you checked Maryland and North Carolina?


I completely agree with this! I'm flying 3,000 miles to pick up my second pup! 

As for the breeders you listed, I agree that I think they all raise a lot of red flags. Since you're still in the researching for a breeder process, I'd suggest you read this thread to give you an idea as to why a good breeder is necessary:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7098

And lastly, :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## Nina

Wow...all of you are terrific! Thank you for your nearly instant responses. Thank your for validating some of my concerns. 

Also, thank you for introducing me to breeders.net. I am a very savy searcher and I had not stumbled into this site. Now, I see many other "breeders". 

Lina, thank you for pointing me to the article. The dog that I had mentioned exibited a lot of what described. We got him from the shelter, so we did not think much of it and attributed all his problems to being abused. But now I can see that the problem can be caused by neglect and poor socialization too. 

By the way, I am not opposed to flying to get the dog. I do not want to buy on impulse. I want to visit...think about it...perhaps visit again and then go for it. This is a family member.


----------



## bentimom

i got my dog from bydand kennels in lexington, va.
diane and bill are terrific
good luck ,
michelle charley and belle


----------



## Thumper

I live in Virginia and haven't heard of some of those places (Southeast/Hampton Roads)

Definitely skip the first link, those dogs do not even look like havanese, Not sure what they are, but they aren't havs!.

There seems to be more breeders east of Virginia (reputable ones) from what I remember, although, I flew 1,000 miles for my dog and would do it all over again. She hasn't had one single health issue or trip to the vet besides routine, so don't rule out traveling if you find a great pup from a great breeder who health tests the parents.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hyindc

Nina,

Welcome to the Forum. I live in D.C. and became familiar with some reputable breeders in our area last year when we adopted a puppy in early spring and another in late summer. I sent you a private message with some detailed information. I would be happy to speak with you at length by phone. Like other posters, I would be wary of some of those on your list.


----------



## jillnors2

Does Havanique do all the Health testing recommended by HCA?


----------



## Nina

I believe so--I'll check again. They give a lifetime guarantee for any genetic problems.


----------



## ibecowtippin

Well I am going to revive and old thread here, as I didn't want to start a new one, with the same topic.

Wife and I are looking to possibly get a Havanese. Love the dogs and came across them as a "hypo allergenic" breed. Yes, understand there is no such thing. My wife does too as she is the one that has allergic reactions to some, but not all dogs. It's been a while since she has had a dog herself (a lab) and her allergies are a little peculiar. For example, she can be around some dogs and stay for days in their house, and not have an allergic reaction, not even a sniffle (such as my parents with a Cairn Terrier). Some dogs, like a chihuahua, can lick her once, and she breaks out in hives. 

Needless to say, we are all jealous of those that can have a dog and not think twice. Having grown up on a farm and having trained Cockers and Mini-Schnauzers, it's tough for me to be without a dog. That said, she is the one with her heart set on having another dog. I am impartial, yeah I would love to have a pooch again, but at the same time, only if it causes ZERO or very minor problems for her.

So my wife wants to meet a Havanese to see her reaction, to see if it is something that may be doable in the future with allergy shots/zyrtec. We don't want to be looking without actually meeting some face to face.

That said, we are looking for owners and/or breeders in the Northern Virginia/Maryland/DC area (or anywhere that is drivable for 4 or 5 hours from the DC area), to have her spend time with their dogs and test reaction or see if there are going to be major issues with allergies. The problem is finding someone that will let two or three strangers (my step-son) in their home for a couple of hours to see what exposure does. Worst case scenario in exposure is she coughs/sneezes, etc, not go into shock or anything.

I thought the best place to start is on this message board to see if there were owners here that would let us doggy sit for a day or visit with them about this wonderful breed. If that goes well, then we will look at possibly acquiring in the future when our time is right.

I saw the same websites listed earlier in this treat but am always weary about dogs and look for smaller reputable breeders, and those are surely hard to find. We also have to look for a household with only this one breed of dog living there, as other breeds and cats can throw off the whole test.

Thanks for any input or suggestions one may have. I thought about doing the T-shjrt test as well, so that might be an option as well if we can't find any owners/breeder in the area.

Thanks again in advance! Time to go check the mail.... 25 degrees and windy, not fun!


----------



## Tom King

We have 12 adults here. We are about 3 1/2 hours South of D.C. 18 miles west of where I95 crosses the N.C. border. You are welcome to come for a visit and be immersed in a pack of them to see how they affect you. We've had a number of people do just that for the same reasons. We also have cats, horses, and chickens, but none of them come into the house.


----------



## lfung5

Tom is a great breeder! I vote you go visit him. His pups come pretty much housebroken, well socialized, and from health tested parents. Where's that video you posted of the pups Tom? It really showed how much you put into raising them.


----------



## ibecowtippin

Tom King said:


> We have 12 adults here. We are about 3 1/2 hours South of D.C. 18 miles west of where I95 crosses the N.C. border. You are welcome to come for a visit and be immersed in a pack of them to see how they affect you. We've had a number of people do just that for the same reasons. We also have cats, horses, and chickens, but none of them come into the house.


Thank you very much for the reply, Tom. We may do just that after the holidays as everything is so hectic and we would not want to impose. Glad that the cats, horses, and chickens don't reside in the house with you and the family :biggrin1:

Having a number of the dog in the house will give us a good quick indication of her tolerance without taking any allergy meds at first to see if it is even doable.


----------



## ibecowtippin

Tom, just had time to visit your website, and you and your wife look like you do a great job. My wife is now itching for a visit down there sometime (not allergy related itching). So we'll touch base with you after we get through the holidays. We are very impressed by the training you do to get them home ready and I love the fact you aren't pushing them out the door at 6 weeks old, which is too early for any dog! 

Thanks again for taking the time to post and we much appreciate it.


----------



## Kati

My pup came from Starborn. Tom and Pam do a great job getting the new puppies ready for their forever home. Javy is 9 months old and is litter trained (yeah!) and crate trained. He has been the perfect puppy. You can't go wrong with one of their puppies.


----------



## krandall

ibecowtippin said:


> Thank you very much for the reply, Tom. We may do just that after the holidays as everything is so hectic and we would not want to impose. Glad that the cats, horses, and chickens don't reside in the house with you and the family :biggrin1:
> 
> Having a number of the dog in the house will give us a good quick indication of her tolerance without taking any allergy meds at first to see if it is even doable.


I also want to remind you that being in a 12 dog house, even a very clean one like the Kings' is not the same as living with just one dog. y allergies were minor, even with all those dogs, (and I do have significant allergies to other breeds) but I did have to take an antihistimine when we visited the King's. My allergies there weren't major, but I could feel them a bit. Once I got Kodi home, I have absolutely NO allergic reaction to him, even if I bury my face in his fur.

Karen


----------

